# 522 DVR Recordings - Missing but still there Please HELP



## DaveMc2812 (Sep 8, 2005)

We've had the DISH network, and a 522 DVR box, for one year now. Recently I purchased a Panasonic DVD burner to archive my DVR recordings. Unfortunately, as I was done with my "practice" DVD burned discs and began to burn DVDs of my most valuable 522 DVR recordings, the 522 started acting up and the menu now shows there are 0 recorded shows. However, instead of showing 100 hours of available space, it only shows 14 hours of available space, which is the exact amount of time that was left from all of the recordings I had made. So on one hand, the recordings appear gone (because the menu says I have zero recordings) but the time left counter seems to imply that those same recordings are still there (and taking away from the normal 100 hours of available recording time). Of course DISH network has been zero help, and they want to swap out the box. 

Now here's the sad part.  I'm a lifelong Boston Red Sox fan and most of the recordings I had were from NESN broadcasts (and re-broadcasts) of the 2004 World Series and ALCS games against the New York Yankees. It takes 86 years for them to win the World Series, I've been a fan for almost one third of that time, and as I'm getting ready to archive these recordings to keep forever... they disappear... kind of...

Does anyone have any ideas on how I might be able to resurrect the recordings that still appear to be on the hard drive? I've already done the power off(s), the unplug and wait(s), repointing the dish, etc... and nothing has helped. Is there any way to perhaps hook up the DVR box to my PC and use the PC to recover the recordings? Any advice or assistance (even from Yankee fans  ) would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks, Dave


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

As a lifelong Cardinals fan, I'll avoid the obvious jokes and stabs about your Red Sox recordings. Let's just assume it's something else, like the Patriots (ouch, Patriots vs. Rams, that's not good either -- but those scars are years older and far less irritating). OK - let's just say it's some old episodes of LOST? Like your recordings? Sorry for the flip response. Seriously... I had this happen once, and I warm rebooted (holding down the power button for several seconds, till it turns off) and everything came back. If it doesn't come back, I'm guessing something is wonky (tech term, of course) in the directory of the hard drive and they may be gone forever... We're not really allowed to talk about hooking up the hard drive to your PC here, it's considered a hack, and I'm not sure if that would help anyway...


----------



## DaveMc2812 (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone have any suggestions, to recover those missing recordings?


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Mar 31, 2004)

DaveMc2812 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions, to recover those missing recordings?


Hi,

There is a Yahoo group called DISHRip which explains (among other things) how to extract the contents of the PVR HD to a PC. If the files are actually still there, you MAY be able to save them this way.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

DishRip appears to involve taking the HD out of your Dish receiver and connecting it up to your PC, then using specific software to transfer it from PVR to PC. Seems like an awful lot of work...BUT if you are a Boston fan, it might be worth it.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry I do not have a solution but a Q! How did you record from DVR to a DVD?


----------

